
Twitter Locks WikiLeaks and Multiple WikiLeaks Staff Accounts - k1m
https://medium.com/@caityjohnstone/twitter-locks-wikileaks-and-multiple-wikileaks-staff-accounts-c9deb33e0592
======
k1m
Update from Wikileaks: "Our twitter account @WikiLeaks is now unlocked. Thanks
to those who made a fuss and for @Jack and others responding to the problem.
It appears that a denial of service attack had been run against several
WikiLeaks and Assange legal accounts to trigger looping security lockouts."

[https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/1075946430844583938](https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/1075946430844583938)

Still don't understand why upvoting behaves so differently here on HN. This
post received 25 points within an hour, but never reached the first page.
There are other posts on the first page with far fewer points. Can anyone shed
any light on that? Genuinely curious.

~~~
NotAnEconomist
I suspect people flag it for not being very good content, and perhaps tilted
in terms of its reporting on a political issue.

~~~
k1m
Maybe you're right. Wish it was more transparent though, if that is what's
going on.

------
NotAnEconomist
I find it equally likely there's an undisclosed request from the DoJ involving
their accounts -- and that they're trying to get a narrative out before
something like indictments come out.

There's a lot of very clear slant in this article.

It leaves unanswered the question why a front laundering Russian intelligence
should expect to be allowed to operate on a US platform.

~~~
k1m
Don't think there's any proof of Wikileaks being a front for anyone. If
anything, they've come under intense attack, including what increasingly
appears to be a made-up story published by the Guardian.
[https://observer.com/2018/12/glenn-greenwald-on-sucker-
journ...](https://observer.com/2018/12/glenn-greenwald-on-sucker-journalists-
and-why-theres-no-silver-bullet-coming-for-trump/)

~~~
jammygit
I've never hears an actual explanation for why wikileaks is accused of being a
Russian puppet besides circumstantial things. Is there any hard (or medium
hard) evidence?

